# String Specialists in London



## kishi

With the failure of my previous thread asking for outfit recommendations, I've been told to go to real shops and try the violins instead of buying online. I completely agree with the suggestion (I'm just used to online shopping nowadays), so I compiled a list of string specialists in London. I thought it might be useful for some people, especially beginners, so I thought I'd share the list.

Of course, it most likely doesn't include every single specialist in London. I only listed the ones that were easy for me to get to.  So if you know any others, do let me know and I'll add to the list!

The list can be found here.

Kishi


----------

